# Husqvarna 266xp value?



## Strange_Days (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm looking at a used saw in really good shape. I don't know the age its a huskqvarna 266xp and it looks pretty much new. The guys asking $400 (cdn) for it. I'm close to getting my first saw and I was saving for either a ms361, a husky 357xp or maybe even a 372xp. Is it worth it to wait and spend the few extra bucks for a new saw or is this a good deal? appreciate any comments as we don't see many used saws come up for sale around here it'll probably go pretty quick.

Thanks


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here in the maritimes the 266XP is considered a very good chainsaw , prefered over the 365. One in real good shape goes for between $450-$500. 
The one in the pict below has only 2 tanks of gas through it, I have offers of $550. on it













Pioneerguy600


----------



## Strange_Days (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, good to know that its in the right ballpark. I've only used crappy saws for years until I borrowed my friends 372xp the other day to cut up some large freefalls in my yard and MAN, what a difference. I've been saving for a while now to get a good saw but if I can get a deal on a good older saw that will serve the purpose I'm all for that!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 15, 2009)

Strange_Days said:


> Thanks, good to know that its in the right ballpark. I've only used crappy saws for years until I borrowed my friends 372xp the other day to cut up some large freefalls in my yard and MAN, what a difference. I've been saving for a while now to get a good saw but if I can get a deal on a good older saw that will serve the purpose I'm all for that!



The 266XP is not quite as powerful as the 372XP but it will cut as quickly in wood up to 12-16" . We use them side by side bucking hardwood and there is only marginal differences in cutting speed in the smaller wood. The 372 comes out ahead on bigger cuts, that said the majority of cuts around here is in smaller wood. The 266XP is a pro saw in all ways and would last an average user a lifetime as they are designed to run for 2000 hours if maintained properly.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## zeke573 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a 266SE which is about the same saw. You will not be disappointed with the 266XP. My 266 is well used but still has 170PSI and is rock solid. It's hard to explain how well built it feels after years of using cheap saws. I pull it out for any bigger stuff and it just goes right through it. I am so happy with the 266, I got a 272xp as a project. I've become a convert when it comes to bigger saws. They are essential now.


----------



## clearance (Jul 16, 2009)

I had two new 266xp saws, in '88 and in '93. Used hard, all day, great saw, tougher than the 300 series. Better than a 365, don't care what anyone says. If it doesn't say XP, its not a worthy Husky saw.


----------



## zeke573 (Jul 16, 2009)

clearance said:


> I had two new 266xp saws, in '88 and in '93. Used hard, all day, great saw, tougher than the 300 series. Better than a 365, don't care what anyone says. If it doesn't say XP, its not a worthy Husky saw.



Good to hear. I've been very impressed with the build quality of my 266SE. Newer is not always better.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 16, 2009)

*266 was fabulous*

I was in charge of a smokejumper base saw shop where we had over 2 dozen of those 266's.

I would get Jumpers from Stihl bases coming in all the time asking who did those saws?

I took credit.
Saws weren't worth much, I just did a great job.

==============

That tell you how good a 266 is?


----------



## Strange_Days (Jul 16, 2009)

well, looks like I'll have to have a closer look at this saw then. I don't quite need the power of the 372 but it'd be nice to come close and a 372 new around here is $995 +tax. Thanks for the replies, I'll post a pic if I do end up with it


----------



## GPETER (Mar 19, 2010)

Yesterday I got a 266xp to fix for a co worker. I think it has an air leak because the owner told me it dies after running for a few minutes.

Under darkness I fired it up last night with some fresh mix and put it to some hardwood to test it out and wow... I love it! Just dont tell my ms361.

The exhaust note sings through-bread. I shut it down after a few minutes before it could lean out and stall although it showed no indication of running lean in fact it is set a tad rich on the High speed needle.

This saw is the perfect firewood saw. A little old and not too pretty but when the chain hits the wood a grin comes to the cutters face (albeit an evil grin).


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll give you 3$ for it and a case of cold beer.


----------



## GPETER (Mar 19, 2010)

I already tried to play that on the owner... But there seems to be an attachment!


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Mar 19, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here in the maritimes the 266XP is considered a very good chainsaw , prefered over the 365. One in real good shape goes for between $450-$500.
> The one in the pict below has only 2 tanks of gas through it, I have offers of $550. on it
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that saw is in good shape! I wish my two 266's were that clean. Even dirty I love my saws.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is a pic of my saws including my 266's.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 19, 2010)

Strange_Days said:


> I'm looking at a used saw in really good shape. I don't know the age its a huskqvarna 266xp and it looks pretty much new. The guys asking $400 (cdn) for it. I'm close to getting my first saw and I was saving for either a ms361, a husky 357xp or maybe even a 372xp. Is it worth it to wait and spend the few extra bucks for a new saw or is this a good deal? appreciate any comments as we don't see many used saws come up for sale around here it'll probably go pretty quick.
> 
> Thanks



When I used them in 81- 82 they sold for 500 cdn. Tell the seller that and ask him if he'll take 300. If he resists go to 350. You're not sure at this point if it has any issues. Often those saws have intake piston score, because the filtres in those days allowed fine sawdust particles to get thru.
Gypo


----------



## GPETER (Mar 19, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> When I used them in 81- 82 they sold for 500 cdn. Tell the seller that and ask him if he'll take 300. If he resists go to 350. You're not sure at this point if it has any issues. Often those saws have intake piston score, because the filtres in those days allowed fine sawdust particles to get thru.
> Gypo



Good info Gypo. Thanks.

Does anybody know what years these saws were manufactured?


----------



## jockeydeuce (Mar 19, 2010)

Unless it's pristine, I think he's a bit high on his $400 price tag.......Top dollar for a 266 around here would be $300.

Great saws though......I love mine!


----------



## Cigarman (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Anyone have a pdf of the manual for the 266XP?
I just purchased a nice used 266 XP and would love a manual.

I found a manual for the straight up 266, is there much difference between the regular 266 and the 266XP as far as a users manual would go?

Thanks


----------



## FeTTT (Oct 23, 2012)

Cigarman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone have a pdf of the manual for the 266XP?
> I just purchased a nice used 266 XP and would love a manual.
> 
> ...



Did you find the manual you want?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

hi i have husqvarna what kind of oil should i use in it i bought it from this guy


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> hi i have husqvarna what kind of oil should i use in it i bought it from this guy



burnt motor oil @ 24:1


----------



## bucknfeller (Dec 14, 2012)

Nothing but ISO 46 Hydraulic oil mixed with 90wt gear oil @ 300:1 :msp_wink:


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

bucknfeller said:


> Nothing but ISO 46 Hydraulic oil mixed with 90wt gear oil @ 300:1 :msp_wink:



You'd be krazee not to go w/ aw68. I mean, Really.


----------



## bucknfeller (Dec 14, 2012)

dl5205 said:


> You'd be krazee not to go w/ aw68. I mean, Really.



Yeah? Never tried it. When I'm not using the ISO46 and 90wt, I use Amsoil @ 100:1 I find it is equally as good as the ISO46 and 90wt combo.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah but it has good parts


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> yeah but it has good parts



parts is good


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

bucknfeller said:


> Yeah? Never tried it. When I'm not using the ISO46 and 90wt, I use Amsoil @ 100:1 I find it is equally as good as the ISO46 and 90wt combo.



didn't you know amsoil is only sold by the cult members? don't support the cult.


----------



## bucknfeller (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> yeah but it has good parts



Which ones? That would greatly influence the type of oil and the ratio that I would recommend.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

grandpa said no more backlash at the training loop tonight


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

fresh oysters


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

buy new saws or we sell you dwarven armor


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> buy new saws or we sell you dwarven armor



Progressive depth gauges, measured @ 6.23° w/ digi angl founders


----------



## bucknfeller (Dec 14, 2012)

Uni-bearing conversion kits and stuff


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

arcane enchanting now at 34


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> arcane enchanting now at 34



Snelling admitted to PAYING MONEY For CERAMIC BEARINGS. Truth.


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sed he had to send his balls in for a conversion.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

warriors from hammerfell have curved swords 


curved


swords


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> warriors from hammerfell have curved swords
> 
> 
> curved
> ...



colt.

.45.


----------



## dl5205 (Dec 14, 2012)

deltohedron


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

keith said do alchemy good but probably not


----------



## TK (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> hi i have husqvarna what kind of oil should i use in it i bought it from this guy



I just paypalled him $425 for that saw but he sold it to you too? :mad2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

ulfric stormcloak jarl of solitude


----------



## bucknfeller (Dec 14, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> ulfric stormcloak jarl of solitude



I see you are at it again. What is this crap you come up with? You must be waaaaay drunker than me :msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 14, 2012)

Nope I'm completely sober actually. 


I'm playing Skyrim. ::thumbsup::


----------

